# Poor Dexter seems out of sorts



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We've only just back from holiday - Dexter has been at mums for 2 weeks & has been fine. He came home on weds and has been ok till today when he's not eaten much food, was sick and now has had the runs in the lounge. Poor thing looks very sad. I'm so glad he waited for us to get home but its horrible when they are under the weather. He's laid on the floor now. I do hope he perks up tomorrow.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Lisa sorry to read your boy is not feeling too good ... is he drinking ok? Keep an eye on him as you know it could be so many things ... and he maybe back to normal tomorrow ... 

Hope the holiday was fab  ... back to reality now with Dexter ... our dogs like to keep us on our toes .. ahh love him, hope he is ok tomorrow ..xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Well he's still a bit sad today. I missed breakfast & have done lunch as kibble & warm water which he scoffed. So hopefully he's in the mend. He's confined to the kitchen though as I can't handle anymore runs on the carpet ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> Well he's still a bit sad today. I missed breakfast & have done lunch as kibble & warm water which he scoffed. So hopefully he's in the mend. He's confined to the kitchen though as I can't handle anymore runs on the carpet !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


Hope he's feeling a bit better today, he may of just ate something he shouldn't of xx:hug::hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update Lisa .. good sign he is eating .. and lots of water is always good  good plan keeping him off the carpet today ...


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Lisa, sorry to hear that Dexter has been poorly, hope he's better soon X


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hope he is better today. Xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Get well soon Dexter xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope he is better today x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Back to normal today 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .. our poos like to keep us on our toes  xxx


----------

